# WTB: MkV GTI front and rear brake caliper carriers



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

I am looking for someone who is upgrading/has upgraded their MkV GTI brakes so I can purchace their factory GTI caliper carriers to upgrade my MkV Rabbit brakes. Looking for front and/or rear. 

I'm located in Milwaukee, WI, USA area. 
ECS Tuning is backordered and the dealer wants uber $$ for the carriers :banghead:


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Check out wrecking yards?....There are VW speciality yards around here that sell parts at about 50% off dealer price...if that doesn't work for ya..check out 1stVWparts...website that sells OEM parts at about 20% or so off VW list. BTW, you also need rear dust shields from GTI unless you wanna hacksaw your Rabbit parts...fronts work ok....Heads up..if you change rear dustshields as I did..you need a pair of rear axle bolts (stretch torqued (133 ft lb + 1/2 turn..you'll need a pipe cheater on your breaker bar for that last 1/2 turn)...caliper carrier bolts for rear are also stretch torqued..so buy 4 of those..about $2-3 at dealer (66ft lb + 1/4 turn). The axle bolts are 18mm triple square and the caliper bolts are 14mm (you need super short bit for these...rear suspension gets in the way..I also hit the tips of these behind dustshield with PB Blaster to help break 'em loose..if you use the little red tube that comes with the Blaster you can squirt right down onto the bolt tips and it soaks in and helps loosen 'em up..). Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a tech, so I have all the specialty tools needed. But thanks for the tips. The dust shields arent that expensive, so I was just gonna buy them anyways. I just cant see payin over $150 each for the caliper carrier brackets.


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

bump :thumbup:


----------

